# مفاجاه ساره عن برامج ايليت ..... متيجوا نشوف



## zanitty (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عارفين مفاتيح تسجيل الايليت اللى هى امتدادها wef اللى بتحول برامج الايليت من برامج ديمو الى نسخه كامله 
انا كنت فاكر ان الملفات دى قاصره على اصدار معين 
بس اكتشفت ان المفاتيح دى بتشتغل حتى على اخر اصدارات اللى موجوده على موقع الايليت نفسه 
يعنى من النهارده مش هنشتغل على اصدار قديم و هنحمل الاصدار الجديد من موقع ايليت www.elitesoft.com و بعدين ندوس دبل كليك على مفتاح التسجيل هنلاقى البرنامج اتفعل 
و كل سنه و انتوا طيبين 

اخيرا 
كل ما املك من مفاتيح التسجيل 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/HXu9nkWm/wefs.html


----------



## dido067 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي. خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## pora (4 سبتمبر 2011)

استااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

من بعد اذنك أخي زانيتي قمت بضغط جميع الملفات في ملف واحد للتسهيل على الأخوة الأعضاء على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/47386_01315125176.zip


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير....ويعينكم عليه


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## aati badri (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا زانيتي
شكرا اسامة
وكل سنة الجميع بخير


----------



## mohamed mech (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بشرة خير
أكيد منو كان ليها دور فى الاكتشاف ده​


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

dido067 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي. خير الناس انفعهم للناس


و اياكم اخى الكريم و ما اوتيته الا من اخوه افاضل فى المنتدى تعلمنا منهم كيف يكون العطاء


pora قال:


> استااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ


ايوه كده يا وديع 


أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


جمعا ان شاء الله


أسامة الحلبي قال:


> من بعد اذنك أخي زانيتي قمت بضغط جميع الملفات في ملف واحد للتسهيل على الأخوة الأعضاء على الرابط التالي:
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/47386_01315125176.zip


من غير اذن يا باشا اى حاجه بتيسر على الناس محدش يقدر يعترض عليها


riyadh1 قال:


> الله يجزيكم الخير....ويعينكم عليه


و اياكم ... اشكرك


محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*


و فيك بارك الله


aati badri قال:


> شكرا زانيتي
> شكرا اسامة
> وكل سنة الجميع بخير


و انت طيب يا جريبى


mohamed mech قال:


> بشرة خير
> أكيد منو كان ليها دور فى الاكتشاف ده​


منو يا باشا ليها دور فى اكتشافى انا شخصيا


----------



## goor20 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

hi Mr zanitty how can i change this demo program of elite software to the full version


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور علي هدا الجهد الكبير
والله لقد ازحت علينا العناء
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جعل الله هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وأتمنى من عنده كراك لبرنامج elitesoft SPipe وهو الخاص يتصميم شبكات مياه الشرب أن يتم رفعه على المنتدى


----------



## sherif omar (2 أكتوبر 2011)

very goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## lynxshaheen (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يا سلام ما اروعك يا بشمهندس زانيتي يعني هيك بتكون النسخة كاملة و ما فيها اي نقص؟
عفكرة انا عم بتصفح موضوعاتك موضوع موضوع حتى اشوف اذا فاتني شي كمان بالزمانات اروع اعملك احلى لايك
روعة يا استاذ


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اينعم يا اشا كده النسخه امله و تقدر كمان تسيب البرنامج يعمل ابدايت من غير قلق


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2011)

M.Ghareb قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وأتمنى من عنده كراك لبرنامج elitesoft SPipe وهو الخاص يتصميم شبكات مياه الشرب أن يتم رفعه على المنتدى


http://www.4shared.com/file/9ioPz4W_/Elite_Software_SPIPE_v200_2.html


----------



## ahmed_20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

منورين والف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## الصقرالجارح (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يامهندسنا الرائع


----------



## م.ماسة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن توضيح الفكرة لأني ما فهمتها


----------



## hikal007 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا مشرفنا الجديد ... ممكن بقا نكتب اسم كل برنامج وبيستخدم فى أيه وملف التفعيل بتاعه عشان كل الناس تستفيد وكمان كده ممكن نفتح توبيكات جديده منفصله للبرامج دى واللى ممكن فى ناس متعرفش عنها حاجه او عن بعضها


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا مشرفنا الجديد ... ممكن بقا نكتب اسم كل برنامج وبيستخدم فى أيه وملف التفعيل بتاعه عشان كل الناس تستفيد وكمان كده ممكن نفتح توبيكات جديده منفصله للبرامج دى واللى ممكن فى ناس متعرفش عنها حاجه او عن بعضها


يا باشا لو دخلت على موقع ايليت فى اول مشاركه هتلاقى اجوبه لكل اللى انت طالبه و شرح مصور لفايده كل برنامج كمان 
كل اللى عليك تنزله و تشغل الكراك بتاعه و فى المنتدى هتلاقى شروحات للايليت فاير و الايليت دكت و ان شاء الله قريبا شرح لل chvac


----------



## لميس السامري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yahiaouimalek (14 أكتوبر 2011)

​*ممكن لو سمحت الحصول على مفاتيح ل Elite heavent و elite hvac solution احتاجهم ضرورى

هل من مساعده*


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *ممكن لو سمحت الحصول على مفاتيح ل elite heavent و elite hvac solution احتاجهم ضرورى
> 
> هل من مساعده*


اكتشفت بالصدفه حاجه اروع 
اى كراك من دول بيفعل الكل 
يعنى واحد كفايه على ايليت كلها


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اكتشفت بالصدفه حاجه اروع
> اى كراك من دول بيفعل الكل
> يعنى واحد كفايه على ايليت كلها


 
دنتا فاضى بقه و مقضيها تجارب يا عبقرينو


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

و الله بتيجى بالصدفه يا كبير 
و انا بعرف الكراك لقيته بيقول لى و انا بكارك اللود انه كارك معاه ال spipe , و ال ـdpipe و اللسته كلها اللى انا منزلها 
اصلى كالعاده نزلت وندوز جديد فبنزل كل حاجه من جديد و انا احب لما استب حاجه انى اقرا ايه اللى بيحصل


----------



## mustafatel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أكتوبر 2011)

[font=&quot]مشكور مشكور مشكور[/font]​ [font=&quot]انت فعلا عبقري[/font]​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]انا عاجز عن شكرك يا غالي[/font]*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*والله لقد صدقت هي*​ *مفاجاه ساره عن برامج ايليت*​ *بل ان لم نبالغ معجزة العصر*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الموضوع شغال بطريقة القديمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اما بطريقة الجديد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حاولت بستعمال كراك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]FIREW[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ductsize[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن التبس عليا الموضوع ممكن المساعدة[/FONT]*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]لقد جربة كل من الكراكات التالية الواحد تلوا الاخر[/FONT]*​ *Audit7 , Chvac7, Dpipew, Ecaw, Etoolsw, FIREW, HSYMW, Refrigw, Rhvac8**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع العلم انني غيرة اسم الكراك الي[/FONT]*​ *DUCTW**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]* ​ *[FONT=&quot]حتي يتمكن البرنامج من [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]قرأتها[/FONT]*_​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن التبس عليا الموضوع ممكن المساعدة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا انتضر الرد يا كبير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## zanitty (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مش فاهم يا يحيى ايه المشكله اللى بتحصل عندك 
اعمل setup لبرامجك عادى و بعد ما تخلص دوس على ملف الكراك دبل كليك كانك هتشغل برنامج عادى برضوا و هتلاقى الدنيا اتظبطت من غير ما انت تتدخل فى حاجه


----------



## yahiaouimalek (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]اقتباس :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اكتشفت بالصدفه حاجه اروع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
اى كراك من دول بيفعل الكل 
يعنى واحد كفايه على ايليت كلها





[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هدا يعني ان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]elite heavent [/FONT][FONT=&quot]او[/FONT][FONT=&quot] elite hvac solution[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ممكن يشتغل كاملا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ممكن لو تكرمت و توضح لنا الطريقة تفعيل لكراك بعد التحميل البرنامج
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]حتي يشتغل كاملا احد البرامج التالية[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]elite heavent [/FONT][FONT=&quot]او[/FONT][FONT=&quot] elite hvac solution[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 

مشكور يا كبير

[/FONT]*​


----------



## zanitty (19 أكتوبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *[font=&quot]اقتباس :[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]اكتشفت بالصدفه حاجه اروع [/font]**[font=&quot]
> اى كراك من دول بيفعل الكل
> يعنى واحد كفايه على ايليت كلها
> 
> ...


و الله يا باشا علشان مضحكش عليك انا مجرتهاش بنفسى 
زى ما قلت انا لاحظت انى لما ضغطت على اى كراك دبل كيك كانى هنزل برنامج طلع لى لسته بالبرامج اللى اتعملها كراك و لسته تانيه باللى متعملهاش 
و لاحظت ان كل برامج ايليت اللى انا مستبها اتعمل لها كراك من ملف واحد فقط 
لكن بالنسبه للسوليوشن و الهيفن مش عارف هتنفع معاهم الحركه دى و اللا لا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
هدا يعني انه لحد الان

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]elite heavent[/FONT][/FONT]**او**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]elite hvac solution[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد لها كراك

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لا يمكن ان تشتغل كاملتا[/FONT]*​


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راما المصرية (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## drmady (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شرشر الجديد (10 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف انزل البرنامج


----------



## zanitty (22 يونيو 2012)

تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## م.عمرو عبد السلام (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Ihab-b (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الكلام لا يوصف مدى إمتناني لحصولي على هذه المفاتيح 
شكرا للمهندي زناتي و المهندس أسامة الحلبي 
في ميزان حسانتكم إنشاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي زانتي ولكن رابط ال 4sharewd لايعمل ياريت تنزل الرابط مرة تانية ولك جزيل الشكر وللاخوة المهندسين العرب


----------



## zanitty (3 ديسمبر 2012)

هام بخصوص مكتبتى و روابط مواضيعى التى لا تعمل - ابلغ هنا عنها -


----------



## Ihab-b (3 ديسمبر 2012)

من بعد إذن المهندس والمشرف الكبير zanitty هذه روابط فيها البرنامج ورابط المفاتيح 
رابط برنامج Chvac : 
CHVAC.zip
رابط المفاتيح Keys :
47386_01315125176.zip
الشكر في التهاية للمشرف Zanitty الرائع


----------



## Ihab-b (4 ديسمبر 2012)

انا أقوم بتحميل برنامج Duct Sizer برونامج Elite Fire 
دقائق ويكونو جاهزين 
بس لو انا عندي طلب صغير لو سمحتم 
انا أبحث عن برنامج Rhvac حاولت أن أقوم بتحميله من الموقع الرئيسي ولكن لم أستطع ويعطيني خطأ في التحميل 
لو أي أحد عندو البرنامج يا ريت يقوم برفعه على 4shared او mediafire 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ihab-b (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخواني هذا رابط Duct Sizer : 
Duct sizer.zip
وهذا رابط Elite Fire : 
Elite fire 6.0.237.zip
المفاتيح موجودة في المشاركة السابقة


----------



## nofal (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## md beida (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ويتواصل الابداع*

zanitty
الله يخليك لنا عضو متميز و مشرف في المنتدى وفي الفردوس الاعلى ان شاء الله وشكرا للمتميزايهاب على الشكولاطة 
جاري التحميل 
وتم التقييم

:30::30:
:30::30:
:30:


ويتواصل الابداع​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 ديسمبر 2012)

المشرف المتميز zanitty
أولاً شكراً جزيلاً على هذا العطاء
ثم هل ممكن الحصول على شرح لل chavc
لأن الهلب help لايفتح 
وأنا لك من الشاكرين​


zanitty قال:


> عارفين مفاتيح تسجيل الايليت اللى هى امتدادها wef اللى بتحول برامج الايليت من برامج ديمو الى نسخه كامله
> انا كنت فاكر ان الملفات دى قاصره على اصدار معين
> بس اكتشفت ان المفاتيح دى بتشتغل حتى على اخر اصدارات اللى موجوده على موقع الايليت نفسه
> يعنى من النهارده مش هنشتغل على اصدار قديم و هنحمل الاصدار الجديد من موقع ايليت www.elitesoft.com و بعدين ندوس دبل كليك على مفتاح التسجيل هنلاقى البرنامج اتفعل
> ...


----------



## zanitty (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حاضر و الله 
باذن الله قريب جدا حنزل الايليت لود شرح


----------



## Ihab-b (6 ديسمبر 2012)

المشرف الغالي Zanitty أنا كنت قد طلبت برنامج Rhvac ولم يستجيب أحد لي 
أرجو السماعدة لو كان عندك البرنامج يا ريت ترفعه على أحد المواقع 
ملاحظة : انا حاولت تنزيل البرنامج من الموقع ولكن لم أستطع لذلك يا ريت تساعدني ولك الأجر وجزيل الشكر مسبقاً


----------



## zanitty (7 ديسمبر 2012)

للاسف كل مكتباتى اتوقفت و بالتالى كل اللنكات اللى عليها 
و للاسف مكان شغلى عامل حجب لكل مواقع الرفع من اسبوعين تقريبا 
و للاسف عزلت من شهر و شركه الاتصالات مطلعه عينى علشان تنقل لى التليفون و النت 
اعتذر


----------



## Ihab-b (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي Zanitty


----------

